

The Case For Replacing Java With Python In Education - ekm2
http://thinkingdigitally.com/archive/the-case-for-replacing-java-with-python-in-education/

======
CookWithMe
The case for replacing language X with languages X, Y and Z:

I believe that if you really want to call yourself a computer scientist, you
can not only learn one language, and that's it. Apart from the fact that
languages evolve and eventually die anyway, for a deep understanding of
computer science, you have to be able to choose the right tool for the job. It
should not be the teacher who chooses for his students which language they
should use for the rest of their lifes, but the teacher should teach how to
choose from the available languages and also how to learn different
technologies.

I think 3 is the minimum number from which you can start learning how to make
a choice. And they should be really different, e.g. not Python, Ruby and Perl.

